# Selenium deficient areas



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

I've heard of selenium deficiency but Ive been unable to find information on what parts of the country are deficient. Anyone know the story on eastern West Virginia? Im in the Shenandoah Valley on silt-loam soil (shale is the parent material). :shrug:

Another question - does anyone use Crystalix (Goat-lyx) mineral tubs? Their specs are here: http://www.crystalyx.com/beef/pdfs/Goat-lyx.pdf . My local feed & supply store can get a 60lb block for $40, which is a bit cheater than Hoeggers (50lb for $83). I dont want to pinch pennies with their health but all things being equal...

[attachment=0:l054subg]Picture 5.png[/attachment:l054subg]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Virginia as well as most of the eastern US is in a low selenium area, _some_ goats have problems getting what they need from the blocks as well as the tubs, maybe for now til you figure out which they can access easier, try the loose as well as a block.

Both the grain I use and the minerals have added selenium and vitamin E, and being in PA, I am in a selenium deficient area, both of these will contribute to certain illnesses in kids at birth or within a few days, since I have had healthy kids every year for 7 years I am assuming the selenium in my feed and mineral is sufficient.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

excellent, thanks for the info!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Alec the tag you showed is frightfully low in copper for goats. SweetLix has 1750 min ppm with 14% min calcium.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree nancy d, even the selenium seems low
The mineral I had used for years though now I have changed to Hoeggars, the previous was Dumor pasture mineral, even it had 500ppm of copper as well as 20ppm selenium and 14% calcium....still higher than alecs tag above but not high enough for my herd.

Even when the minerals are high priced, it's best to get the better blend, costs less in the long run as the goats will only eat what they need and given the best choice, you'll have a healthier herd and less costs going into vet bills and supplements as well as the meds needed to treat them.

Alec, one way that you may find a solution to what brand of minerals is the best for your area, do a search for goat breeders within the area, email them and ask what types or brands they have had success with, most are very happy to help.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are in an area that should carry Top Choice goat mineral by Southern States. It is real cheep for a 50lb bag (I pay 25.00) and it has the ammonium chloride that is good for bucks and wethers.

Unless your goats are getting hay from your particular area then you need to be looking into the selenium levels in the area that you are getting your feed and hay from.

And since most grain is trucked in from plants not always in your particular area (and they make the grain mix from grains all over the US) chances are their feed is deficient since most areas of the US are deficient in Selenium.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Re; the selenium, this is why alot of us BoSe our kids, then does shortly before breeding & a few weeks before kidding.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Stacey - There is a Southern States just up the way. Ill drop by and see if they have it.

Thanks for all the good info everyone! This website is GREAT!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if they dont - have them special order it for you


----------

